# Game #9: Clippers @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>







@








Los Angeles Clippers (5-3, 2nd Pacific)  
Los Angeles Lakers (4-4, 3rd Pacific)


Wednesday, Nov. 17
7:30 pm
vs. Clippers
TV: FSN, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Lamar Odom and the Lakers play the Clippers on Wednesday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































Atkins- 33.0 MPG, 9.3 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 3.3 APG, 0.5 SPG, 0.0 BPG, 1.4 TO
Odom- 34.4 MPG, 14.5 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 2.5 APG, 1.3 SPG, 1.5 BPG, 2.9 TO
Mihm- 27.1 MPG, 10.8 PPG, 6.4 RPG, 0.8 APG, 0.1 SPG, 1.8 BPG, 1.9 TO
Butler- 31.5 MPG, 12.9 PPG, 3.9 RPG, 1.5 APG, 1.3 SPG, 0.3 BPG, 1.6 TO
Bryant- 41.3 MPG, 28.3 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 4.6 APG, 0.8 SPG, 1.3 BPG, 3.4 TO

*Key Reserves:*















Grant - 15.0 MPG, 4.9 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 0.1 APG, 0.0 SPG, 0.3 BPG, 1.1 TO
Cook - 14.3 MPG, 5.0 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 0.8 APG, 0.3 SPG, 0.6 BPG, 0.4 TO

vs.

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































Jaric - 31.9 MPG, 11.5 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 4.3 APG, 1.6 SPG, 0.4 BPG, 1.9 TO
Brand - 38.3 MPG, 17.6 PPG, 7.9 RPG, 3.4 APG, 0.9 SPG, 1.9 BPG, 2.6 TO
Wilcox - 33.9 MPG, 17.1 PPG, 7.6 RPG, 1.8 APG, 0.8 SPG, 1.1 BPG, 2.9 TO
Maggette - 36.8 MPG, 21.0 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 4.4 APG, 1.1 SPG, 0.0 BPG, 3.1 TO
Simmons - 33.6 MPG, 14.5 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 3.4 APG, 1.5 SPG, 0.1 BPG, 2.3 TO

*Key Reserves:*















Livingston - 20.5 MPG, 4.3 PPG, 2.1 RPG, 2.8 APG, 1.1 SPG, 0.6 BPG, 2.1 TO
Moore - 19.1 MPG, 6.1 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.3 SPG, 1.1 BPG, 1.1 TO


Injured Reserve List
*Jumaine Jones* - Hamstring | Minimum 5 Games
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | November
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | November

*Last Meeting:* 
October 23, 2004 - LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant scored 25 points and the Los Angeles Lakers got major contributions from their ever-improving reserves Friday night, beating the Clippers 113-102 in a *preseason* game. Corey Maggette scored 23 points for the Clippers, whose subs were outscored 63-41 by their counterparts. Tierre Brown scored 18, and Brian Cook and Tony Bobbitt each added 13 for the Lakers as Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy again had to mix and match without the injured Elton Brand and Kerry Kittles. 

*Upcoming Games:*
Fri, Nov 19 
Lakers @ Phoenix
6:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Sun, Nov 21
Lakers vs. Chicago 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Tue, Nov 23
Lakers vs. Milwaukee 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP) 

Fri, Nov 26 
Lakers vs. Sacramento 
7:30 pm 
(TV: ESPN, FSN)

Sun, Nov 28
Lakers vs. New Orleans 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBATVHighDef)

Los Angeles Clippers Forum Game Thread</center>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this supposed to be a Clippers home game or Lakers home game? :laugh: But seriously, which one? 

Either way, Lakers are a better team at Staples, so I say they win this one.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Is this supposed to be a Clippers home game or Lakers home game? :laugh: But seriously, which one?
> 
> Either way, Lakers are a better team at Staples, so I say they win this one.


:laugh: Well it's a Lakers "Home" game so I like our chances!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The three days of rest will hopefully do Kobe and his injury some good. Also, we just might get Slava back, which would help our offense out quite a bit.

I'm predicting we'll win and Kobe will score 30+, supported by Caron with 20+. However, Brand will get 20 and 15 and the Clippers will keep the game pretty close throughout.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers Win 102 - 96 

Lakers Blow 17 Point Lead, But Behind Chris Mihm They Battle And Pull This One Out


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

The rest will definitely do a world of good for Kobe's feet, and I expect a huge game from Kobe. Big game from Odom as well, and we should be able to take this one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect Odom to play his best game of the season. 

Kobe will be good as usual and Butler shows up with some good support. 

Wilcox will be a big problem but a getting a better game from Mihm, Atkins and Cook will be enough. 

But Odom will be the story of this game. 

Lakers win.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

LA win's this one 

Butler seem's to play better at home. Odom has to stay aggresive, Kobe should shoot better after the much needed rest.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Lakers will win this one. I expect Odom to have a monster night because he is playing against the clippers.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Let's get a little momentum. I will take a 10 point win.

Prediction:

Lakers - 99
Clippers - 89


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

This win would forsure give us a little momentum.

Lakers 105
Clippers 93


Kobe 25 5 boards 8 ast
Odom 23 13 boards


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers by 10. 102-92


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

15 point win and Atkins has his best game of the season thus far.

Bank it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:clap: Let's Go Lakers, Let's Go. :clap:

:banana:

:vbanana:

:cbanana:

If Slava plays, he'll be the POG. :bsmile:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, I just got two floor tickets for this game, six rows from the bench for only a total of $205. Hooray!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Haha, I just got two floor tickets for this game, six rows from the bench for only a total of $205. Hooray!


Amazing, I didnt know Clipper tickets had such a low value.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Haha, I just got two floor tickets for this game, six rows from the bench for only a total of $205. Hooray!


are they behind a poll?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Haha, I just got two floor tickets for this game, six rows from the bench for only a total of $205. Hooray!


What the--? That's a steal. How'd you manage to pull that off??


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This is considered a Laker home game, actually, not a Clipper home game.

And I got this price from a friend I know who has season tickets, but can't attend this game. They're normally $1500 per pair, so yes $205 is a great freaking deal. And it's not behind a pole or anything, just a little to the left of the backboard nearest the Lakers bench, six rows back. 

I'm hoping he'll give away more for this price, that way I can scalp one of them if I can't get anyone else to come with me. Though, maybe I'll take someone on this board?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

i'll fly 2 LA AND COME!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Enjoy the game, those are nice prices.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Haha, I just got two floor tickets for this game, six rows from the bench for only a total of $205. Hooray!


I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> I'm hoping he'll give away more for this price, that way I can scalp one of them if I can't get anyone else to come with me. Though, maybe I'll take someone on this board?


my phone number is...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Getta Outta Here ............ 


P.S. I Would Like A Ticket


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Clippers (5-3) at LA Lakers (4-4) 10:30 pm EST

LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The battle of Los Angeles might be without its marquee player when the Los Angeles Lakers host the Los Angeles Clippers on Wednesday at the Staples Center.

Lakers' superstar Kobe Bryant may have to sit out the contest with plantar fasciitis in his left foot.

On the other hand, the Clippers are running on all cylinders with their best start since the 1995-56 season after a 101-89 win over the Toronto Raptors on Tuesday.

Marko Jaric scored 23 points in the win, the second straight game the 6-6 point guard scored a season high. On Saturday, Jaric scored 19 in the Clippers' 97-96 win at Chicago.

All five starters reached double figures against the Raptors, including Corey Maggette, who scored 22.

The Lakers ended a two-game losing streak Saturday with an 84-79 triumph at Houston. Lamar Odom led the team in points, rebounds and assists when he collected 20, 13 and five - the first time any Laker besides Bryant has lead the team in scoring this season.

Over the last seven seasons, the Lakers are 25-3 against their inter-city rivals, including wins in three of four meetings last season. 










Huh? Kobe might miss the game?  Doubt it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lakers' superstar Kobe Bryant may have to sit out the contest with plantar fasciitis in his left foot.


That's why you never trust the media or what a player says. I heard so much BS about Karl Malone's injury last year. He was supposed to be week to week and he ends up missing half the season because his injury was "misdiagnosed". I seriously doubt Kobe's plantar fasciitis is "under control". I have a feeling this injury is going to linger for the rest of the season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Alright this may be odd.. So if Kobe doesnt play.. IF.. I would go this lineup...

PG - Atkins
SG - Butler? Forget Rush
SF - Odom
PF - Grant
C - Mihm

Yikes.. 

I dont wanna think about it though so I wont.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd be VERY surprised if Kobe didn't play. He's been saying for the past couple of days how much better he's been feeling.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

No Kobe No win. WEll we cud still pull it off but need a 110% effort for jack nicelson too Marcus Douhit overseas


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe has 6 dimes in the first half with the Lakers up by a slim margin. This is the way he has been playing contrary to what Eric Neel thinks. Lakers shooting 54% from the field.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

A defensive rebound would be nice!! Clippers have taken 16 more shots than us, yet we are winning the turnover battle.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

```
LA Lakers
   Name 	Min 	FG 	3Pt 	FT 	Off 	Reb 	Ast 	TO 	Stl 	Blk 	PF 	Pts 
  C. Butler 	16 	4-8 	1-1 	3-4 	0 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	12 
  L. Odom 	14 	2-4 	0-0 	1-1 	1 	4 	0 	0 	1 	0 	2 	5 
  C. Mihm 	15 	4-6 	0-0 	4-4 	1 	4 	0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	12 
  K. Bryant 	21 	2-4 	0-0 	3-3 	0 	3 	8 	1 	0 	1 	1 	7 
  C. Atkins 	17 	2-6 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	2 	3 	1 	1 	0 	0 	4 
  L. Walton 	8 	2-2 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	5 
  B. Cook 	12 	3-6 	1-2 	1-2 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	8 
  B. Grant 	6 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	0 
  T. Brown 	8 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
  K. Rush 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
 Totals 	120 	19-38 	3-6 	12-14 	3 	21 	12 	5 	3 	4 	7 	53 
 Percentages: 	  	.500 	.500 	.857 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 53 - Clippers 46*

From the looks of the boxscores the only thing that seems to be hurting the Lakers are OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS allowed.. What else is new?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Back and forth game..should go down to the wire.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

75-71 end of the third.

damn, chucky almost hit a 75 footer off the glass.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*ooooooooooooooooooo **** *


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

WHAT A THROWDOWN BY KOBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Where winning because we have got a solid contribution from caron and mihm. Lakers need these guys to step on the regular and we will be fine. Looks like were gonna go above . 500 with this win. Kobe is begin kobe 10 ast 8 mins left. Wonder how the foot is? Great game if we can hang out and bulid some momentum. I think the rest really helped us also. Atkins is playing better every game. Remember we cant be hard on these guys we havent even played 10 games with a new system,coach,starters.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Atkins is just carrying us. 17 point lead now.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Game over. Pulled away in the 4th.

103-89.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good win, Bgrant And Chucky Show


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ON COURT MIN FG 3P FT REB AST STL BLK PF PTS
K Bryant 45 9-16 0-1 5-5 6 11 5 2 5 23
C Atkins 40 7-16 2-8 1-2 3 7 1 0 0 17
C Butler 27 5-10 1-2 3-4 2 1 2 2 3 14
B Cook 24 5-12 1-4 1-2 5 0 0 0 1 12
B Grant 18 3-4 0-0 0-0 7 0 0 2 0 6
BENCH MIN FG 3P FT REB AST STL BLK PF PTS
C Mihm 26 4-7 0-0 7-8 5 0 1 1 2 15
L Odom 25 4-7 0-0 3-3 6 1 1 1 3 11
L Walton 14 2-2 1-1 0-0 3 4 1 0 1 5
K Rush 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0
T Brown 6 0-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0
S. Medvedenko 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0
S. Vujacic 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 103 - Clippers 89


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	29 	5-10 	1-2 	3-4 	0 	2 	1 	2 	2 	2 	3 	14 
Odom 	26 	4-7 	0-0 	3-3 	1 	6 	1 	2 	1 	1 	3 	11 
Mihm 	27 	4-7 	0-0 	7-8 	1 	5 	0 	0 	1 	1 	2 	15 
Bryant 	45 	9-16 	0-1 	5-5 	0 	6 	11 	5 	5 	2 	5 	23 
Atkins 	41 	7-16 	2-8 	1-2 	0 	3 	7 	2 	1 	0 	0 	17 
Walton 	19 	2-2 	1-1 	0-0 	1 	3 	4 	1 	1 	0 	1 	5 
Cook 	25 	5-12 	1-4 	1-2 	3 	5 	0 	2 	0 	0 	1 	12 
Grant 	18 	3-4 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	7 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	6 
Brown 	7 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Rush 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Medvedenko 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Vujacic 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	240 	39-76 	5-16 	20-24 	7 	37 	24 	14 	11 	8 	15 	103
```
My nominees for Player of Game.. Kobe, Atkins, Cook, Grant, Walton..

Oh what the heck.. EVERYONE!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

POG: Starters + BGrant, Or everyone no one person should get it


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

1st off: Why didnt odom start? 2nd Kobe 45 mins alittle scary since his foot is bad. Atleast could have taken him out at the end of the game. I hope garry vitti can take care employee #8


P.s Can some1 give me deatails om KOBES DUNK?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 1st off: Why didnt odom start? 2nd Kobe 45 mins alittle scary since his foot is bad. Atleast could have taken him out at the end of the game. I hope garry vitti can take care employee #8
> 
> 
> P.s Can some1 give me deatails om KOBES DUNK?





Odom started
Couldn't afford to take Kobe out with the way the Lakers have been blowing leads.
It was a 2 on 1 fast break where Atkins lobbed to Kobe who caught with one hand and dunked it.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks buddy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Very pleased with everyone's play tonight. The balance was outstanding, with 6 guys in double figures. Kobe had his best game of the season and it was just beautiful to watch him play.

5-4 with a tough game coming up on Friday, GO LAKERS!:yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Everyone played well. At home Kobe plays a more balanced game because he gets help from the role players. On the road the other guys outside of Odom and Ocassionally Butler, get shook and skiddish and play with very little confidence.

Atkins has been shooting it well of late. Kobe's dunk was a real nice play. 

We need the depth come friday against Phoenix. Kobe won't outscore that team with his 1on1 forays the other guys need to come up big. We need to maybe slow the game down some because that team lives off of transition buckets.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Everyone played well. At home Kobe plays a more balanced game because he gets help from the role players. On the road the other guys outside of Odom and Ocassionally Butler, get shook and skiddish and play with very little confidence.
> 
> Atkins has been shooting it well of late. Kobe's dunk was a real nice play.
> ...


I agree. Kobe loses trust in his teammates when the team is losing, especially when they're on the road. Those kinds of situations have been the only times he's played out of the context of the offense. Over time though he'll learn to trust these guys and they'll start to have more confidence in themselves. But that's going to take TIME. We're not even close to being there yet.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game Recap

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The Lakers still rule Los Angeles -- at least for now.

Kobe Bryant had 23 points, six rebounds and a season-high 11 assists, Chucky Atkins scored 12 of his 17 points in the first 6 1/2 minutes of the fourth quarter, and the Lakers beat the Los Angeles Clippers 103-89 Wednesday night.

With Shaquille O'Neal gone and Bryant surrounded by a whole new team, the crosstown rivalry appears a lot more even than in past years. But the Lakers remained on top in the first meeting this season.

``For me, it's old hat,'' Bryant said. 

The Lakers are 18-3 against the Clippers at Staples Center since the arena opened five years ago, and have a 27-3 record in the last 30 games between the teams.

The Lakers took command by outscoring the Clippers 24-7 for a 95-78 lead with 5:43 left. Bryant highlighted the run with a soaring dunk after an alley-oop pass from Atkins with 6:50 to play, bringing the Staples Center fans to their feet. 

Corey Maggette scored seven points in a row for the Clippers to make it interesting, but Bryant got the next four to make it 99-85.

Chris Mihm scored 15 points, Caron Butler added 14, Brian Cook had 12, and Lamar Odom 11 for the Lakers (5-4).

``We knew they wanted to come out and get us,'' said Cook, a second-year player who mostly sat on the bench as a rookie. ``We've got a big target on our back. We came out and showed them what's up.''

There are nine newcomers on the Lakers' roster this season. Cook is one of six returnees.

``With everybody we had last year, there was only one ball to go around,'' Cook said. ``Everybody had their egos. Everybody gets along this year. We know that we have to work every day to get better.''

Asked about Bryant, Cook said: ``I think he's more involved with the players, talking to them, even hanging out with them a little bit. You can tell he wants to be the leader of this team.'' 

Maggette finished with 24 points. Bobby Simmons had 23 points and eight rebounds, Elton Brand added 14 points and 11 rebounds, and Chris Wilcox had 14 points and nine rebounds for the Clippers (5-4).

``We weren't as sharp tonight defensively,'' Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said. ``We let Mihm catch the ball way too deep a lot of times. We had some miscues on our coverages on some of the pick-and-roll stuff and let their guys get to our rim, which we hadn't been doing. There's no excuses for it. We just didn't play well.''

Bryant didn't appear bothered by a sore left foot diagnosed last week as plantar fasciitis. He sat out practice Monday and Tuesday, but wound up playing 45 minutes, including all 24 in the second half.

``Sometimes it hurts and sometimes it doesn't. It's pretty sore right now,'' he acknowledged afterward.

Simmons scored 12 points in the first eight minutes of the third quarter, making six shots without a miss, to spark a 20-12 run that put the Clippers up 66-65.

The Lakers went ahead for good by scoring nine straight points to finish the third period and start the fourth for an 80-71 lead.

``We felt we could win this game and we let it get away,'' Maggette said. ``If you look at the stats, it looks pretty even all the way around except for the free throws. We attacked the rim, but we didn't get the calls.''

The Lakers shot 20-of-24 from the foul line to 9-of-11 for the Clippers.

Bryant had seven points and eight assists in the first half, which ended with the Lakers leading 53-46. He assisted on 3-pointers from the left corner in the final seconds of the first and second quarters -- the first by Luke Walton, the second by Butler.

The Lakers led 29-24 after the opening period despite allowing the Clippers to grab 11 offensive rebounds while getting just one themselves. Mihm had 12 points in the quarter, but got only three after that -- all late in the third period.

(Wow Cook actually got interviewed.. I'm shocked  )


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ah yes, great game and great seats. Couldn't ask for a better game. 



> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 15 point win and Atkins has his best game of the season thus far.
> 
> Bank it.


Whoa, nice call!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Boy the second chance points were tough to swallow tonight. That 1st quarter was brutal. 

Kobe has to stick to his playmaker mentality. If they are going to double him, he has to find the open man. The problem is on nights when the other Lakers can't knock down anything, then Kobe puts things in his own hands, starts going at doubles, forcing, etc. He is an outstanding passer and he can really disturb the other teams defense when he is getting penetration, collapsing the D, and then finding the open shooter. 


C Mag was a forcing machine tonight, and I swear Dunleavy gave up on the game with about 4 minutes left. (when we saw Rick Brunson)


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

www.rickbrunson.com belive it or not it does work


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 15 point win and Atkins has his best game of the season thus far.
> 
> Bank it.


That's scary. Did you get a hold of that book that Biff had on Back to the Future 2?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> WHAT A THROWDOWN BY KOBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:yes: 

Absolutely amazing. 

Is it just me or is Kobe getting quite a handful of spectacular plays so far already...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice FG % for the game! Things are moving in the right direction. Now it's on to the real test against Phoenix.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Boy the second chance points were tough to swallow tonight. That 1st quarter was brutal.
> 
> Kobe has to stick to his playmaker mentality. If they are going to double him, he has to find the open man. The problem is on nights when the other Lakers can't knock down anything, then Kobe puts things in his own hands, starts going at doubles, forcing, etc. He is an outstanding passer and he can really disturb the other teams defense when he is getting penetration, collapsing the D, and then finding the open shooter.
> ...


But what are you supposed to do when the other guys aren't making shots and turning over the ball contiue giving them the ball NO you start taking tough shots and forcing your offense alittle because you are the best option. 

Playmaking only works with the quality of the teammates you have. You can't set up players incapable of making plays and then fall on your sword and lose. Kobe just decides which he is right about and starts taking it on himself. Same thing MJ used to do thats why he had those real big games.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Win Battle of L.A.









Kobe Bryant added 11 dimes Wednesday.

*LOS ANGELES, Nov. 17 (Ticker)* -- The Los Angeles Clippers became the latest team to find out that when the Los Angeles Lakers share the ball, they are almost impossible to beat.

Kobe Bryant shook off a left foot injury to score 23 points and five teammates also reached double figures as the Lakers used a strong final 13 minutes to post a 103-89 triumph over the Clippers. 

Bryant, who is battling plantar fasciatis, made 9-of-16 shots and the rest of the starters and reserve Brian Cook all scored at least 10 points. The balanced attack enabled the Lakers to win for the 26th straight time in which six players reach double figures -- a run that dates to April 10, 1998.

"We have to have great balance," Bryant said. "So when teams want to double-team me we have everyone involved and that makes it very difficult for them to guard us."

Chucky Atkins (17 points), Chris Mihm (15), Caron Butler (14), Cook (12) and Lamar Odom (11) all contributed offensively. Bryant handed out 11 assists as the Lakers posted their fourth straight triumph over the Clippers.

"I know I can shoot," Cook said. "I try to space the floor out a little bit. I know a lot of big guys don't want to come out and guard me, so if I set a good pick our guard is going to get open. And if he can shoot like Chucky can he's going to get good points out of that."


"We couldn't really switch our big men on Kobe, so it gave them the opportunity to hit the shots," Clippers guard Corey Maggette said. "And Chucky Atkins made some big shots for them."

Maggette scored 24 points and Bobby Simmons added 23 for the Clippers, who had a two-game winning streak snapped. Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy felt his team was a little flat coming off Tuesday's win over Toronto.

"We weren't as sharp tonight defensively," Dunleavy said. "We let Mihm (get) a lot of times way too deep and we had some miscues. There's no excuse for it."

The game was deadlocked 71-71 with 61 seconds left in the third quarter. But Mihm had two free throws and Bryant a basket to close the quarter. The Lakers built on the four-point advantage by scoring 15 of the first 20 points of the final period.

Atkins had seven of the points in the burst, which was capped by a Bryant dunk with 6:50 left. The Clippers never got closer than 10 the rest of the way.

"We got a great lift from our bench," Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich said. "Both the Brians (Grant & Cook) did a great job. Chucky was fantastic down the stretch. Chucky executed the pick-and-roll perfectly."

"We knew the Clippers were going to double-team Kobe and that a lot of us were going to have open opportunities to shoot the ball, and fortunately for me tonight and in the fourth quarter they were going in," Atkins said. "Any time you make a couple of shots in a row guys tend to look for you a bit more."


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> But what are you supposed to do when the other guys aren't making shots and turning over the ball contiue giving them the ball NO you start taking tough shots and forcing your offense alittle because you are the best option.
> ...


You're preaching to the choir. I know man, I just think that sometimes he could be a little more patient. MJ was better at picking his spots, Kobe will learn.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Taking a shot: Kobe Bryant offered a small swipe at his critics Thursday when the subject of his passing was brought up after practice.

Bryant took only four shots in the first half of Wednesday's victory over the Clippers but had eight assists. He set up Luke Walton, Brian Cook and Chucky Atkins for two jumpers apiece as the Clippers aggressively double-teamed him.

"I've always done that," Bryant said. "It's just how people interpret it out here. Last year, I do it in the first half and they say I'm sabotaging. I do it this season to start the game, I don't take a shot, and it's, 'Wow, it's great leadership.' It's all how you view it."

Bryant was referring to the Lakers' 102-85 loss to Sacramento last April 11, in which he took only one first-half shot and was criticized afterward for sabotaging the game.

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2544488,00.html


----------

